# What Lighting Would I Need For A 4 Ft Tall Terrarium Small Iguana Setu



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

just curious what would be good lighting for a 4ft terrarium for a small iguana thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A 4ft uvb strip light and a basking heat lamp. I'd do at least a 150W heat bulb and do a perch for the lizard to bask like a foot or so from it.

I also hope you realize a 4ft tank won't be permanent with an iguana.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Yes it's temporary, just didn't know what lighting would emit 3-4 feet from the top, thanks


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

back when I had an iguana I had a 4 foot shop light for his cage, I ran one full spectrum bulb and 1 black light, along with this I ran a ceramic heat emitter pointed towards his favorite perch under the lights. His highest perch was about 10-12" under the top of the cage.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A 4ft uvb strip light and a basking heat lamp. I'd do at least a 150W heat bulb and do a perch for the lizard to bask like a foot or so from it.
> 
> I also hope you realize a 4ft tank won't be permanent with an iguana.


what would be a good 48" uvb bulb in my case, quality-wise ? also how many watts ? thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd probably do a zoomed reptisun 10.0 which has a wattage of I think 40 watts at 4ft.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh ok, what would be the best way to position the UVB light in my case ? Thanks


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you really sure you want an iguana as a first reptile? These are not easy keepers and do get very large and some are highly aggressive... anyways compare to the little kid here:










Anyways the best iguana site out there is http://www.anapsid.org/iguana/

Good luck, and I just place the light directly on top of the cage...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> Oh ok, what would be the best way to position the UVB light in my case ? Thanks


Coast to coast over the tank. Try to get it as close to the basking area and heat light as you can as you want it to receive plenty of uvb rays and heat while it is basking which it will be for a good chunk of the day.

I agree iguanas are large commitments and there are probably better options if you don't want a large lizard that sometimes has attitude issues.

What was the size of the terrerium again?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

It's 4 ft tall with a 2'x2' base


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

An iggy will out grow that within 1 to 2 years.

http://www.anapsid.org/pdf/icfs.pdf

Page 10


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> It's 4 ft tall with a 2'x2' base


Ok I was thinking it was 4ft wide. If it is that tall you will deffinitly want a bulb like reptisun 10.0 as opposed to the weaker versions as the 10.0 has a greater uvb penitration depth at around 20" compared to 12" for the 5.0. You will need to get a perch so it can get about a foot from the bulbs ideally. I think a tall tank like this would be alot better for some small geckos, anoles or other small lizards unless you seriously want to buy or build a sutable iguana tank.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Omnius said:


> Are you really sure you want an iguana as a first reptile? These are not easy keepers and do get very large and some are highly aggressive... anyways compare to the little kid here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that.... and iguana is a terrible first reptile unless you have a small room ready... they cant free roam around the house like most people think they end up dieing a premature death.


----------

